# Max in Pursuit of Birds at the Beach



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks like the perfect day


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm going to assume he is sound asleep now! Great video...love the little whackamole sea lion!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful beach, I can understand why Max loves going.

What a fun filled day for all.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great video. Max is livin' the life!!


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

What a gorgeous beach. Max looks like he's having the time of his life


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Cool video! Max is one lucky beach boy!


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome!!!! I bet he is passed out reliving the day! Lucky boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Love the video! Max is sure a happy and lucky boy!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

This video has left me with the biggest smile on my face... There's nothing more beautiful than watching a gorgeous golden romping on the beach and through the waves, this embodies pure joy and fills my heart to bursting. Bless your handsome boy, he deserves every bit of it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Lovely video and lovely happy Max. 

Wish I could do that with my three!


----------

